# Effacer ses préférences de Chrome.



## defacta (7 Mars 2010)

Salut,

J'ai plusieurs utilisateurs sur mon mac et sur l'un d'eux, Chrome exécute mon code JavaScript moins bien.
La seule différence entre les 2 utilisateurs est dans les préférences, Thèmes, historique de navigation, plugins, etc...mais je n'ai pas trouvé où se trouve le dossiers de ses préférences d'un utilisateur pour pouvoir tout supprimer et pour pouvoir lancer Chrome comme si c'était la première fois qu'il était lancé.

Où se trouve le dossier des préférences d'une application dans Mac ?

Merci,
Vincent.

PS: Je n'ai pas trouvé de répertoire Chrome dans le répertoire Bibliothèque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

En fait ce n'est pas que mon JavaScript qui va moins vite mais Chrome lui-même qui va moins vite quelque soit le site visité, je fais des tests avec le moniteur d'activité...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2010)

Maison/Bibliotheque/Application Support /Google /Chrome

plus sans doute des caches
Maison/Bibliotheque/caches

et des plist dans les 
Maison/Bibliotheque/preferences


----------



## defacta (7 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Maison/Bibliotheque/Application Support /Google /Chrome


aura suffit.
Chrome fonctionne de nouveau normalement bien, je ne sais pas ce qu'il sait passé et j'aimerai bien savoir ce que j'ai pu ajouter à Chrome qui le faisait ramer...

Merci 

En tout cas, moi je sais *ce qui ne s'est pas passé*. tu n'as pas lu cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" avant de poster ! 

On déménage !


----------

